# ProTool Integration in Step 7



## Alleinikoff (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die bereits Projektierten Panel im Simaticmanager nicht mehr finde!

Geändert habe ich eigentlich nichts, außer dass ich den Licenc Key für "S7 Distributed Safety" vom Rechner genommen habe, um ihn auf einen neuen Laptop zu ziehn! sollte ja aber mit der Protool Sache nichts zu tun haben!

habe die Einstellungen im Protool für die Integration überprüft! Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile protool noch mal neu installiert.

Hilfe!

Zur Software: Simatic Step 7 V5.4 + SP3
Simatic ProTool V6.0 + SP 2

Bitte um hilfe

und schon mal Danke

Grüße

A


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
sind die Quell-Dateien denn noch im Projekt ?
Sie befinden sich im Projekt-Unterverzeichnis \TDOP und haben die Extension "pdb" ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Alleinikoff (26 Februar 2009)

ja die quelldaten sind noch am start!

außerdem kann ich genau das gleiche projekt auf einem anderen PC dearchivieren und bekomm die Panels angezeigt!

sprich die panels werden in allen breits anelegten projekten (ca. 20) auf diesem pc nicht mehr angezeigt

können die panels durch irgend eine option ausgeblendet werden? 

über die MPI kofiguration komm ich noch auf das panel drauf, aber das ist nicht so schön

grüße

A


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Februar 2009)

Also ... wenn du das Projekt archivierst und es auf einem anderen Rechner de-archivierst und dort hast du die Panels dann wieder, dann liegt es nicht an deinem Projekt und dessen Einstellungen. Das hängt dann mit der PT-Installation des 1. Rechners zusammen. Hast du auf beiden Rechnern den gleichen PT-Versionsstand ? Aktuell bei PT wäre SP3 ! Vielleicht kontrollierst du das einmal ... und aktualisierst das, wenn möglich ...

Leider fällt mir dazu sonst nichts mehr ein ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Alleinikoff (26 Februar 2009)

hab bei beden pc das selbe PT installiert

schade

aber danke für die mühe


----------



## Astralavista (26 Februar 2009)

Hey Markus ... alter Kollege *g*
Haste vielleicht auf deinem neuen Laptop XP SP3 installiert?
Damit soll es zu Problemen kommen.
Ansonsten hab ich festgestellt das man erst ProTool und erst danach im Anschluss WinCC flex installieren sollte.


----------



## Alleinikoff (26 Februar 2009)

also gut:

wir haben neue laptops bekommen und demanch haben wir auf den neuen rechnern alles installiert! Auf denen läufts auch!

jetzt komm ich zu dem laptop zurück, der seit ca 1,5 jahren läuft, ... bis gestern... weil jetzt auf einmal zeigt der die panels nicht mehr an!

also außer der lizens für die safety sachen und der für wincc 2008 (runter gezogen) hab ich an dem rechner nix geändert!


----------



## Astralavista (26 Februar 2009)

Joa, komisch!
Evtl hat Andy ja  dran rumgespielt *ROFL*
Frohes schaffen noch!


----------



## Alleinikoff (27 Februar 2009)

Genau geht ach um andis rechner. lol


----------



## mitchih (27 Februar 2009)

*Probleme Pro Tool und Wincc Flex*

Hallo,
ich hatte dieses Problem ebenfalls nachdem ich flexible 2008 installiert habe.
Beim großen S war man sich damals keiner Schuld bewusst, wie immer. 1 Tag später bekamm ich ein Programm.

Hintergrund: Bei der Deinstallation von Flex wurden die Pro Tool Registry Einträge ebenfalls gelöscht.
Finde allerdings die Datei nicht wieder.

Musste mal eben beim S erfragen. War eine Registry Eintrag der nannte sich Enable Pro Tool.


----------



## ThorstenK (27 März 2009)

Auch bei mir trat das Problem in mehreren Varianten auf.
Nach Aussage von Siemens wird bei der Deinstallation einer älteren WinCC Version ein Schlüssel der Registry gelöscht. Dies Problem tritt aber nicht immer auf. Abhilfe schaffen kann:

- Ein Registry Patch
- Simatic Manager >> Meüleiste "Hilfe" >> "Info" >> "Menü aktualisieren"
- Eine Reparatur Installation von ProTool

Inhalt des Registry Patch:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SIEMENS\STEP7\2.0\Applications\s7tgtopx\Aspect\Offline\T00112001\T01131002]
@="_S7W_PROTOOL_CT"
"RelId"=dword:00000002
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SIEMENS\STEP7\2.0\Applications\s7tgtopx]
"DatFile"="---"
```
 
Vieleicht hilft dies ja noch weiter!
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## buck412 (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe diese Schlüssel in meine Reg eingetragen. Leider kann ich die ProTool Geschichten , die in Step7 intregiert sind noch immer nicht sehen. Habe ProTool bereits neu installiert, ebenso wie die Step7 SP4.

Hat vielleicht noch einer n Tipp?!?


----------

